# Free to Play startet am 2.11.



## Norei (29. Oktober 2010)

Gerade aus dem Newsticker:
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/neues-und-ankuendigungen-673/440642-europaeisches-startdatum-von-der-herr-der-ringe-online-free-play-angekuendigt.html


----------



## Kovacs (29. Oktober 2010)

klingt gut


----------



## Meneldur (29. Oktober 2010)

Ui...das ja mal eine angenehme Überraschung 

D.h. dann wohl, dass wir das neue Herbstfest doch noch dieses Jahr erleben dürfen.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Oktober 2010)

Immerhin.


----------



## Darkian (29. Oktober 2010)

haha. Guter witz 

aber im ernst. wär nice


----------



## Siro1 (29. Oktober 2010)

Jupp, hab's auch grad im Launcher gelesen - endlich  :-)

mich würde jetzt nur noch interessieren, ob es irgendwo die Möglichkeit gibt, den Patch auf F2P irgendwo vorab herunterzuladen (wenn's Codemasters überhaupt als Standalone-Patch anbietet).
Ich möchte vermeiden, mit DSL-Light an 2 PC's den Client über den Game-Launcher zu patchen... da häng ich ja ewig :-/

Sind natürlich auf beiden Rechnern die aktuellen Clients installiert.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du's auf einem installiert hast und einen geeigneten datenträger hast, kannst du natürlich (wie immer) einfach die Update-Dateien oder den gesamten Spielordner auf deinen zweiten PC rüberziehen. 

 Links haben wir leider noch nicht.


----------



## Slayed (29. Oktober 2010)

Ohne jegliche Info zum Thema gelesen zu haben : Nice ich freu mich drauf  
Ich seh schon dass sich meine kleine Konservendose (auch Wächter genannt) sich richtig freut mal wieder vermöbelt zu werden. 
Mfg Slayed


----------



## Lethos (29. Oktober 2010)

HELL, IT´S ´BOUT TIME (an Zigarre zieh)


----------



## Kovacs (29. Oktober 2010)

nein, kein Standalone patch:


> Nein, aber es werden Torrent und Pando-Downloader als Downloadmöglichkeit zur Verfügung stehen.


 (Maneki)

edit: dies wurde gerade noch mal konkretisiert:



> Das bezieht sich auf den kompletten Client. Das Update von 1 GB wirst ganz normal über den Launcher ziehen müssen.



(maneki)

Herbstfest wird verlängert, patch laut Maneki erst am Dienstag zum download




> Vor Dienstag werden die neuen Daten nicht zum Download verfügbar sein, wir sind aber bestrebt diese so früh wie möglich am Dienstag bereit zu stellen.


 (maneki)


----------



## Knurrbauch (29. Oktober 2010)

Endlich Bilbos Grube entfledern, juhu!


----------



## Manfred64 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hm - Buffed war´s hier leider noch keinen Artikel wert.
Aber toll, dass ich jetzt hier die Patchgröße erfahre, da kann ich 
mir meine restlichen Aktualisierungen besser einteilen.


----------



## Korgor (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich zock schon die Beta vom F2P und muss sagen: 1a - ich steige nun von WoW auf LOTRO um.


----------



## Tellum (30. Oktober 2010)

Grüsse, 

na dann willkomen in Mittelerde =)


Gruss Xerry ( Vanyar )


----------



## IBademeisterI (30. Oktober 2010)

da werd ich auf jeden fall auch mal rein schauen


----------



## JackoBauer (30. Oktober 2010)

Da freu ich mich auch total drauf . Wie ist das denn wenn man mit dem bisherigen normalen Abo mitten im Düsterwald steckt (also hab die Erweiterung schon) und jetzt Free 2 Play weiterspielt ohne VIP Status? Geht das oder muss man da noch was bestimmtes kaufen?


----------



## IchHabeConnection (30. Oktober 2010)

würds auch gerne spielen wenn mein PC nicht zu schlecht wäre 
Schade


----------



## Al_xander (30. Oktober 2010)

Heyho,

lohnt es sich am 2-Nov-10 mit HdRo anzufangen?
Oder ists ausm Geld geworfene Fenster?  xD ^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. Oktober 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> lohnt es sich am 2-Nov-10 mit HdRo anzufangen?
> Oder ists ausm Geld geworfene Fenster?  xD ^^



Nö, lohnt sich nicht. Lass mal stecken.


----------



## Churchak (30. Oktober 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Endlich Bilbos Grube entfledern, juhu!



hehe jo eines der besten Helloweenevent"dungeons" freu mich auch schon dem "bären" dadrin den honig zu klaun. 



JackoBauer schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn wenn man mit dem bisherigen normalen Abo mitten im Düsterwald steckt (also hab die Erweiterung schon) und jetzt Free 2 Play weiterspielt ohne VIP Status? Geht das oder muss man da noch was bestimmtes kaufen?



hier wird einem eigendlich zu allen fragen geholfen und man findet auch ne übersicht (in tabellenform über nen extralink) welches die unterschiede zwischen den spielemodi sind
http://community.lot...ree%20to%20Play


----------



## Vetaro (30. Oktober 2010)

Sachen, auf die ich mich freue (in dieser Reihenfolge):

1. Kleiderschrank (lowies endlich gut aussehen lassen)
2. Skalierte Annûminas-Instanzen
3. Bilbos Höhle
4. Enedwaith


----------



## Olfmo (31. Oktober 2010)

Yeha da wird ab Dienstag die Hölle los sein im Spiel 

Ich werde wohl erstmal Enedwaith meiden, da rennt eh wieder jeder rein, und stattdessen lieber die skalierbaren Instanzen anspielen, allen voran die in Annuminas, da war ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr drin glaub ich...


----------



## Knurrbauch (31. Oktober 2010)

1. Bilbos Höhle
2. Enedwaith
3. Skalierte Annûminas-Instanzen


----------



## Wizzkid (31. Oktober 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Yeha da wird ab Dienstag die Hölle los sein im Spiel
> 
> Ich werde wohl erstmal Enedwaith meiden, da rennt eh wieder jeder rein, und stattdessen lieber die skalierbaren Instanzen anspielen, allen voran die in Annuminas, da war ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr drin glaub ich...



Hatte auf dem randvollen Stresstest-Beta-Preview-Server diese Woche durch die neuen dynamischen Layer nie irgendwo Probleme in Enedwaith zu questen - das sollte also ohne grosse Probleme gehen.
Sind zuviele Leute in einer bestimmten Gegend wird einfach eine neue Instanz davon aufgemacht ohne dass man einen Übergang merkt.
Hatte nur einmal einen ganz kurzen Ladebildschirm, als ich bei dem Schildi-Event nach Bree rein wollte.


----------



## Olfmo (31. Oktober 2010)

Ah stimmt die Layer hatte ich vergessen das sollte dann wirklich halbwegs gehen. In Bree hatte ich auch Ladezeiten aber da war ja auch die Hölle los auf dem Testserver.


----------



## Norei (31. Oktober 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> lohnt es sich am 2-Nov-10 mit HdRo anzufangen?
> Oder ists ausm Geld geworfene Fenster?  xD ^^




Da macht sich jemand gleich richtig beliebt 
Da du zum Start kein Geld ausgeben musst, wird auch nichts aus dem Fenster geworfen.


----------



## Vetaro (31. Oktober 2010)

Wie isn das mit den layern? ich habs versucht, aber der testserver haut mir bluescreens rein, auf die ich mal gar keinen bock habe. 

 Ist der "hier sind viele leute, wenn du deine kamera jetzt drehst, bekommst du den heftigsten ruckler deines lebens"-fehler jetzt gelöst oder wenigstens mitigiert?

(Übrigens sehe ich eigentlich nur eine stelle, an der layering doof sein könnte, nämlich öffentliches Rollenspiel z.B. im Pony. Ich nehme an, an wilden tagen kann man da einfach mit fremden in einen schlachtzug gehen.

 Aber unter umständen könnte man eine funktion wie "schieb mich ins Layer A" einbauen, damit, wenn leute einen ort als "lobby" benutzen können, die auch immer in dieser lobby landen


----------



## Olfmo (1. November 2010)

Wenn viel los ist in einem Gebiet, werden die Leute in unterschiedliche Instanzen des selben Gebiets geschoben. Das mit den Rucklern kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, auf dem Testserver hat es bei mir immer noch unglaublich geruckelt aber da war ja auch Stresstest, auf Bullroarer hatte ich schon das Gefühl dass es besser ist... mal abwarten wie sich das auf den Liveservern dann tatsächlich entwickelt.

Für's Rollenspiel ist es sicherlich kontraproduktiv, es gibt eben nicht die Möglichkeit, einfach mal Leute zu verschieben, nur über Gruppenzugehörigkeit wird das wohl gesteuert.


----------



## Wizzkid (1. November 2010)

Der einzige, wirklich überlaufene Ort war der Platz vor der Taverne und in der Taverne selbst :-)
Es hat ein paar Sekunden gedauert beim Laden, wenn man sich reingeportet hat, aber es war noch im normalen Bereich, grössere Aussetzer hab ich nicht bemerkt. Selbst der Schildi-Event in Westbree lief erstaunlich gut ab, obwohl man gerade da ja öfter mal Ruckler hatte.
Das Gute daran ist ja, daß es keine Grundeinstellung für das Ganze Spiel gibt, sondern sie können bestimmte Gebiete auf max. Spieler setzen, z.B. könnten sich im Pony 100 Leute tummeln, aber an einem Platz, wo ein Questmob steht befinden sich nur 20 in einem Layer.


----------



## Dragull (1. November 2010)

ich wollte mir es gerade downloaden  , falls es morgen los geht , aber hier steht ich kann nur ein 14 tage free to play account erstellen das kanns aber nicht sein oder ?


----------



## Korgor (1. November 2010)

Also ich hatte aufm Beta Server nicht einen einzigen Ruckler.
Lief alles total flüssig und ja, meine Grafik war auf max.

Aber noch ne andere Frage, Taverne?
Ich habe sie in Thorins Halle fast 1h gesucht und nicht gefunden...
Kann da jmd helfen?


----------



## BaddaBumm (1. November 2010)

Dragull schrieb:


> ich wollte mir es gerade downloaden  , falls es morgen los geht , aber hier steht ich kann nur ein 14 tage free to play account erstellen das kanns aber nicht sein oder ?



Warum kann es das nicht sein oder besser gesagt, was suchst du eigentlich? 

Account ist Account. Also erstell dir einen Trial-Account und du kannst heute schon spielen (wenn du auf den/die neuen Server möchtest, dann musst du bis morgen warten).



Als Info generell:

Bei Amazon bekommt man das Grunspiel (Schatten von Angmar incl. 30 Tage Spielzeit) und das erste Add-on (Minen von Moria) für 10-12 Euro im Pack.

Auf bestimmten Keyseiten bekommt man beide für lächerliche 5 Euro im Pack nachgeworfen (ka ob ich die hier verlinken dürfte, aber mit Google/ebay sollte man die finden können).


Erstellst du dir bis heute Mitternacht einen Trial-Account und fügst das Grundspiel + Moria hinzu, dann hast du 45 Tage freie Spielzeit als VIP, da die 14 Tage der Trial noch dazu gezählt werden.
Ab Mitternacht ist das nicht mehr der Fall!

Damit hast du automatisch für IMMER die beiden "neuen" Klassen freigeschalten und kannst die auch nach den 45 Tagen noch spielen, wenn du auf Premium zurück fällst.
Du hast kein Goldlimit, hast alle Inventarslots, du hast alle Quests bis Düsterwald und kannst auch z.b. Reiten lernen ohne es im Shop kaufen zu müssen.
Weiterhin hast du auch kein Limit bei den Traits die du ausrüsten kannst, welche nicht unwichtig sind im späteren Spielverlauf.

Nebenher sammelst du trotzdem automatisch beim questen Shop-Punkte die du für "Nettigkeiten" eintauschen kannst (Zierwerk, XP-Boost und den ganzen Krempel) oder eben "Düsterwald", da du davon ja dank der beiden Packs für 5 Öcken, keine Questgebiete, Klassen, Reitskill etc. kaufen musst/solltest.


Wer sich auch nur ein bischen für LotRO interessiert bzw. schon mal gespielt hat und weiß, dass er es ein bischen spielen möchte der sollte die 5 Öcken bei den Keyseiten bezahlen oder eben die 10-12 bei Amazon (wobei ich für Amazon keine Garantie übernehmen kann, dass die dir auch die Keys noch rechtzeitig schicken).

Das kann einfach nicht zu teuer sein und billiger gehts einfach nicht (gut geht schon, aber von Preis/Leistung ist das mMn. super).


Vieleicht hats dir ja geholfen.


----------



## Vetaro (1. November 2010)

Dragull schrieb:


> ich wollte mir es gerade downloaden , falls es morgen los geht , aber hier steht ich kann nur ein 14 tage free to play account erstellen das kanns aber nicht sein oder ?



Doch. Tu es. Es geht erst _morgen_ los. _Heute_ ist es natürlich noch ein billiger testaccount. *Morgen* ist es ein ebenso billiger kostenloser account.


----------



## Olfmo (1. November 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Aber noch ne andere Frage, Taverne?
> Ich habe sie in Thorins Halle fast 1h gesucht und nicht gefunden...
> Kann da jmd helfen?



Die Taverne in Thorins Halle ist nur während des Frühlingsfestes zugänglich. In der großen Haupthalle rechts bzw. lins gibt es eine Treppe die in den Keller führt, wo momentan auch die ganzen Händler für das Herbstfest stehen. Dort geht es dann durch die Tür in die Taverne.


----------



## Kovacs (1. November 2010)

patch und neuer kompletter client für das f2p werden erst am morgigen Dienstag zum download bereitgestellt. Bestehende Accounts werden jenachdem (Abo/LTA oder trial) umgewandelt. 
Also noch ganz entspannt bleiben.


----------



## Korgor (1. November 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Die Taverne in Thorins Halle ist nur während des Frühlingsfestes zugänglich. In der großen Haupthalle rechts bzw. lins gibt es eine Treppe die in den Keller führt, wo momentan auch die ganzen Händler für das Herbstfest stehen. Dort geht es dann durch die Tür in die Taverne.



Ok, thx dir.


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. November 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Die Taverne in Thorins Halle ist nur während des Frühlingsfestes zugänglich. In der großen Haupthalle rechts bzw. lins gibt es eine Treppe die in den Keller führt, wo momentan auch die ganzen Händler für das Herbstfest stehen. Dort geht es dann durch die Tür in die Taverne.



Er meinte das Eyes 'n Guard... das ist sporadisch auf dem Testsever aktiv - die Tür dazu befindet sich zwischen Frerins Platz und den Stallmeister, kaum zu übersehen.


----------



## Telkir (1. November 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Erstellst du dir bis heute Mitternacht einen Trial-Account und fügst das Grundspiel + Moria hinzu, dann hast du 45 Tage freie Spielzeit als VIP, da die 14 Tage der Trial noch dazu gezählt werden.
> Ab Mitternacht ist das nicht mehr der Fall!


Alternativ könnte man auch dem von uns bereitgestellten Free-to-play-Guide auf buffed.de folgen und bis Stufe ~25 die Free-to-play-Version ohne(!) Zeitdruck nutzen, um erst im Anschluss seinen CD-Key und die 30 Tage VIP-Zeit für die Stufen ~25 bis ~48 freizuschalten, alle Vorteile eines VIP-Charakters für die drei möglichen Charaktere zu genießen und anschließend wieder als Premium-Spieler (mit VIP-Vorteilen für die erstellten Charaktere) zu spielen.

Persönlich würde ich es bevorzugen, wenn ich nicht von Anfang an unter Zeitdruck stünde. Auch wenn es Bedenken eines buffed-Users gab, dass man nachträglich keinen CD-Key mehr auf einen Free-Account anwenden kann, ist diese Befürchtung derzeit unbegründet. Die 30 VIP-Tage einer Boxed Version sind laut Packungstext nicht auf einen neuen Account beschränkt, es werden lediglich 30 kostenlose Spieltage angeboten. Zudem funktioniert der Guide für die US-Version tadellos. Es ist somit unwahrscheinlich, dass es in Europa anders laufen wird, zumal Maneki auf der GC2010 im Interview sagte, dass es die Boxed Version auch weiterhin im Handel geben wird (gemeint sind die Versionen, die bereits an den Handel ausgeliefert wurden).


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. November 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> [...]zumal Maneki auf der GC2010 im Interview sagte, dass es die Boxed Version auch weiterhin im Handel geben wird (gemeint sind die Versionen, die bereits an den Handel ausgeliefert wurden).



Ja. Weil sie sich die Rückrufaktion sparen und einfach den Markt selbst erledigen lassen, dass die Dinger abverkauft werden. Ich war auch am Stand und es wurden noch Boxen an kleine Kinder (unter 12!) verschenkt, ich glaube ganz ehrlich ist denen scheißegal, _was_ mit den Boxen passiert. Der Rheinländer sagt dazu: "Wat fott es, es fott".


----------



## Telkir (1. November 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ja. Weil sie sich die Rückrufaktion sparen und einfach den Markt selbst erledigen lassen, dass die Dinger abverkauft werden. Ich war auch am Stand und es wurden noch Boxen an kleine Kinder (unter 12!) verschenkt, ich glaube ganz ehrlich ist denen scheißegal, _was_ mit den Boxen passiert. Der Rheinländer sagt dazu: "Wat fott es, es fott".


Jetzt kommen wir zum Knackpunkt: Die Boxen weisen 30 Tage freie Spielzeit aus. Diese müssen dem Kunden gewährt werden, da er diese explizit bezahlt hat. Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Und genau so wird es in den USA gehandhabt. (Bitte nicht damit argumentieren, dass man dann auch das komplette Grundspiel kostenlos spielen können müsste. Die Boxed Version bietet eben nur 30 freie Spieltage für die Online-Welt, ebenso wie eine Gametimecard.)


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. November 2010)

Kenne ich ja von DDO, wie gesagt, was weg ist, ist weg. Und die Paar Euros Premium kommen den Veranstalter günstiger als großes Brimborium mit "Boxen aus dem Handel zurückziehen, kontrollieren ob verkaufte Menge und Restmenge übereinstimmen" etc. pp. - die 30 Tage freie Spielzeit sind ja so oder so an morgen drin. 

Gutes Beispiel, wie man es _NICHT_ macht, war mein heißgeliebtes Tabula Rasa. Am Tag, als die Server abgeschaltet wurden, war ich in der Stadt und habe in 4 verschiedenen Geschäften die immer noch 50 Neugeld teure Box gesehen und mal Verkäufer angesprochen, ob sie wissen, dass sie die Kunden damit prellen. Hätten sie keine Ahnung von, würde der Kunde dann ja selbst sehen wenn's nicht geht und alles was online ist, kann man ja eh nicht umtauschen. So, wie das hier mit der Umstellung vonstatten geht, ist es also durchaus okay - ich wollte bloß unterstreichen, dass es im Endeffekt Wurscht ist, was mit den Boxen geschieht; spielen kann man damit immer.


----------



## McBerti (1. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Ich habe vor längerer Zeit bereits HdR gespielt und habe das "Grundspiel" und die Minen von Moria, der Account ist nicht mehr aktiv.
Wenn ich mich jetzt morgen wieder als free to play mit meinem alten Account anmelde, habe ich dann auch permanant die beiden neuen Charakterklassen und keine Taschen- bzw. Goldbeschränkung? 
Welchen Status habe ich dann, wahrscheinlich Premium? Oder bin gerade komplett auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## FarinHH (1. November 2010)

Moin McBerti,

dein Account wird morgen freigeschaltet sein und wirst den Status "Premium" bekommen.
Alles was du vorher hattest wird dir auch nicht weggenommen (grob gesagt) - was nicht wären die Quest in SoA ab Einsamen Landen/Nordhöhen.
Alle Quest über 50 (ab Moria) wenn du die Addons gekauft hast, bleiben sie dir erhalten.

LG

Farin


----------



## Kovacs (1. November 2010)

Genau. Du bleibst immer mindestens Premium Spieler und kannst ab morgen "umsonst" spielen. Hüter / Runenbewahrer bleiben dir erhalten, auch das höhere Goldlimit eines Premiums, etc.
Wichtig ist nur, das im Grundspiel alle Quests außer Startgebiet und Buchquests nicht mehr zugänglich sind. Hierzu musst du über Abo/LTA/etc. VIP Status haben oder die Quests einmalig für alle Chars freikaufen / mit erspielten Punkten freischalten.


----------



## etmundi (1. November 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wir zum Knackpunkt: Die Boxen weisen 30 Tage freie Spielzeit aus. Diese müssen dem Kunden gewährt werden, da er diese explizit bezahlt hat.



Werden sie ihm ja. Es ist ja nunmehr f2p. Aber ich denke auch das sie es so handhaben werden wie in den USA.


----------



## Louis26 (1. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zu HDRO...
Man kann sich das Game ja jetzt runterladen und free2play spielen.

Da mir der Download zu lange dauert, würde ich mir gerne die DVD zum Spiel bestellen, also Schatten von Angmar und Minen von Moria....
 Funktioniert das dann  mit der Free2Play Variante?

Habe schon gelesen, dass man dann noch einen 1Gb großen Patch runterladen muss....


mfg Louis


----------



## Norei (1. November 2010)

McBerti schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich jetzt morgen wieder als free to play mit meinem alten Account anmelde, habe ich dann auch permanant die beiden neuen Charakterklassen und keine Taschen- bzw. Goldbeschränkung?
> Welchen Status habe ich dann, wahrscheinlich Premium? Oder bin gerade komplett auf dem Holzweg?


Ja, du bist Premium. Alle Taschen, Traits und keine Goldbeschränkung hast du aber nur auf bestehenden Charakteren. Neue Chars haben die Beschränkung.



Louis26 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage zu HDRO...
> Man kann sich das Game ja jetzt runterladen und free2play spielen.
> 
> ...


Ja, das funktioniert. Nur wird der Download dann noch etwas größer, weil auf der DVD nicht die aktuelle Version drauf ist.


----------



## Louis26 (1. November 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Ja, du bist Premium. Alle Taschen, Traits und keine Goldbeschränkung hast du aber nur auf bestehenden Charakteren. Neue Chars haben die Beschränkung.
> 
> 
> Ja, das funktioniert. Nur wird der Download dann noch etwas größer, weil auf der DVD nicht die aktuelle Version drauf ist.





Wie groß wird das Update dann den ca.?
Lohnt sich dann überhaupt der Kauf der DVD?


----------



## Kovacs (1. November 2010)

jede Verkaufsversion hinkt dem aktuellen Patchstand hinterher. Man spart Zeit bei der Installation, aber die anschließende Aktualisierung hat schon immer recht lang gedauert. 
Das Update morgen hätte ~ 1GB und ist nicht standalone verfügbar. 
Statt zu kaufen wäre eine Überlegung höchstens von einem Bekannten mit schneller Leitung morgen den neuen Client komplett zu ziehen, auf dvd brennen zu lassen und diesen dann zu installieren.


----------



## Vetaro (1. November 2010)

Louis26 schrieb:


> Wie groß wird das Update dann den ca.?
> Lohnt sich dann überhaupt der Kauf der DVD?



Das Spiel ist aktuell ~ 13 GB groß. Mit dem Hauptspiel + der Moria-Erweiterung musst du noch die zweite Erweiterung und zwei Content-Patches runterladen - ich nehme mal an, im schlimmsten fall, fünf Gigabyte.


----------



## Louis26 (1. November 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist aktuell ~ 13 GB groß. Mit dem Hauptspiel + der Moria-Erweiterung musst du noch die zweite Erweiterung und zwei Content-Patches runterladen - ich nehme mal an, im schlimmsten fall, fünf Gigabyte.



Ok, dann lohnt sich das ja nicht wirklich....
Ich muss mal gucken ob nen Freund das für mich machen kann....

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten


----------



## Vetaro (1. November 2010)

Ein freund _könnte_ das tatsächlich für dich machen, weil du den kompletten, fertigen spielordner auf einen großen USB-Stick oder eine mobile festplatte kopieren kannst, auf einen anderen PC einfügen, und das Spiel läuft.


Andererseits: Wenn du morgen den neuen client runterlädst, bekommst du ein Programm in die hand gedrückt, das einen langen ladebalken zeigt und alles für dich macht. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie du das als anstrengend oder schlimm deuten könntest. Dann gehste halt weg und machst was anderes während der läd.


----------



## Füchtella (2. November 2010)

Huhu!



Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie du das als anstrengend oder schlimm deuten könntest.


Ironie Mode on:
Neeee, das ist total schlimm. Man *muss* dabei doch ständig auf den Balken starren und hoffen, dass es bald fertig ist. Und wenn das längerd auert, als ein durchschnittlicher YouTube-Clip, ist das voll doof und so.




> Dann gehste halt weg und machst was anderes während der läd.


Auch das geht nicht. Dann könnte der Download ja fertig werden, und man bekommt es gar nicht mit. Und dann könnte man ein paar Sekunde, oder Minuten nicht spielen, obwohl man eigentlich ja schon dürfte. Das wäre total schlimm und so!
Ironie Mode off.

Meine Güte, man startet nen Download und irgendwann ist er eben fertig. Wenn es erwartungsgemäß dauern wird, startet man ihn vorm ins Bett gehen, und morgens ist er dann fertig. Das ist normal, geht bei großen Downloads auch kaum anders, und ist bei anderen MMORPGs haargenau so.
Was um Himmels Willen soll denn daran schlimm sein?

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

richtig,vorm heiabautz anschmeissen und über nacht laufen lassen mein download ist fertig  nun noch warten bis die server wieder da sind ^^


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

verdammt ...der client stopppt bei " Aktualisierung der Programme"   gogo fahrt die server hoch ^^


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

mir fällt grad auf: wenn ich mich nachher einlogge (mein acc is vor wenigen tagen ausgelaufen) dann werden mir 10 gold weggenommen? das doch dooof


----------



## Wizzkid (2. November 2010)

stäcy schrieb:


> mir fällt grad auf: wenn ich mich nachher einlogge (mein acc is vor wenigen tagen ausgelaufen) dann werden mir 10 gold weggenommen? das doch dooof



Erst informieren, dann meckern - dir wird nichts weggenommen, höchstens weggesperrt und du kannst das Goldlimit mit Ingame-Spielpunkten wieder freischalten.



> Entfernung der Begrenzung kann erworben werden


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

das war kein meckern, das war mehr eine frage 
weil wenn die grenze bei 5 gold liegt, war nun mein gedanke: was passiert mit meinem dicken vermögen.... das heißt also meine 15 gold werden gespeichert, aber ich kann nurnoch auf 5 zugreifen.... danke 

edit: habs grad bei vetaros zusammenfassung gefunden  hab da extra vor meinem beitrag geschaut, aber genau den punkt hab ich wohl überlesen *schäm*


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

die spannung steigt  man ich schwanke immer noch zwischen 2 namen für meinen char


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2010)

Genau, du hast jetzt die einmalige gelegenheit, die standard-namen überhaupt zu belegen. Du kannst dir einen Elbenjäger namens Hunter machen!

Ne, aber ehrlich: Ihr braucht diesmal bestimmt keine komplizierten langnamen nehmen, das ist ein vorteil. Mit "Malachit" hatte ich garantiert genauso Glück wie "Ruby" mit ihrem namen gehabt haben muss.


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

erstellt ihr euch neue charakter? oder woher der plötzliche "kreative" namens-wandel


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

stäcy schrieb:


> erstellt ihr euch neue charakter? oder woher der plötzliche "kreative" namens-wandel



beginne mit lotro  auf neuem server,hab damals nur die trial genutzt ^^


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

server denn schon online?  ich lad mir lotro grad auf mein studi-laptop


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Es hieß doch das die Sever möglichst früh hochgefahren werden. Warum zur Hölle ist das noch nicht passiert XD, es ist halb 10


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

*lach* ja möglichst früh wäre doch dienstbeginn.... also zwischen 7 und 8


----------



## Norei (2. November 2010)

Möglichst früh heißt doch vor 23.59 Uhr.


----------



## McDamn (2. November 2010)

Die Update Server sind auch noch nicht oben oder? Konnt das Update übern Launcher noch nicht ziehn.


----------



## stäcy (2. November 2010)

das beruhigt mich. da mein client-download noch 6h brauch  werd ich ja scheinbar nicht viel verpassen, wenn das so weiter geht *lach*


----------



## IchHabeConnection (2. November 2010)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich den client downloaden kann? danke


----------



## Frek01 (2. November 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Möglichst früh heißt doch vor 23.59 Uhr.



genau 

also ich benutz meinen alten client der müsste doch gehn, hab ihn gestern nochmal patchen lassen


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

Hallo IchHabe....

Der Download Link für den kompletten Clienten:
http://lotro.cdnetworks.us/lotro/PANDO/Enedwaith/LOTROEU_Enedwaith_DE_Downloader.exe

Gruss

Farin


----------



## IchHabeConnection (2. November 2010)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Hallo IchHabe....
> 
> Der Download Link für den kompletten Clienten:
> http://lotro.cdnetwo..._Downloader.exe
> ...



Ah super danke dir !


----------



## Kobold (2. November 2010)

Warum seid ihr alle so ungeduldig? Am Anfang wird es eh zu langen Warteschlangen kommen und die Startgebiete mögen mit mehr Spielern als Mobs bevölkert sein (Ich erinnere mich noch mit Grausen an die Einführung von Moria und die Massen von Spielern in Eregion).

Ihr verpasst nichts, wenn ihr erst später einen Char erstellt und langsam beginnt. Bei HdRO ist der Weg das Ziel.

btw: Herzlich willkommen in Mittelerde und viel Spaß wünsche ich allen Neueinsteigern.


----------



## McDamn (2. November 2010)

Im Moment würd ich lieber mal den Client updaten wollen, anstatt nen Char zu erstellen.
Immer steht nur Error dran, sie brauchen ja nicht alle Server wieder anschalten aber den Update Server wär nicht unpraktisch.


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

McDamn schrieb:


> Im Moment würd ich lieber mal den Client updaten wollen, anstatt nen Char zu erstellen.
> Immer steht nur Error dran, sie brauchen ja nicht alle Server wieder anschalten aber den Update Server wär nicht unpraktisch.



stimmt das wär ne maßnahme


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

updater läuft...^^


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)

updater läuft...^^

wtf...Oo sry für doppelpost


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

jetzt gehts los XD, .... doch nicht 20 kb/s


----------



## JonesC (2. November 2010)

Server Morthond ist Online^^


----------



## arenasturm (2. November 2010)




----------



## Nerdavia (2. November 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja mal auf die WoW Community gespannt ^^


----------



## Mephals (2. November 2010)

Freu mich schon auf die Leute die "gezogen" werden wollen
Stell mir das so im MorthondSng vor:

Omg Wtf dat geht ja voll lahm, lf high lvl for fast ini lvling


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die Leute die "gezogen" werden wollen
> Stell mir das so im MorthondSng vor:
> 
> Omg Wtf dat geht ja voll lahm, lf high lvl for fast ini lvling



Ganz erlich, Leute die so drauf sind wie Du es beschribeen hast die erreichen nichteinmal das Hügelgrab weil sie merken das nix is mit RumroxXxorn.
Klar, am Anfang werden viele reinschauen aber viele werden wieder gehen und nur die die auf Lotro stehen bleiben.


----------



## Olfmo (2. November 2010)

Error 403 beim Einloggversuch... sagte nicht jemand die Server seien schon online?


----------



## Trixi3 (2. November 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Error 403 beim Einloggversuch... sagte nicht jemand die Server seien schon online?



Die Patchserver ja.


----------



## Nerdavia (2. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die Leute die "gezogen" werden wollen
> Stell mir das so im MorthondSng vor:
> 
> Omg Wtf dat geht ja voll lahm, lf high lvl for fast ini lvling







Ja genau so wird es enden ^^


----------



## Olfmo (2. November 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Die Patchserver ja.



Ach Mist ich dachte ich könnte schon einloggen 

Na gut dann muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden... hätte ich gestern auch nicht den Client saugen brauchen^^


----------



## Nerdavia (2. November 2010)

Also ich bekomme beim patchen immer diese Fehlermeldung:




[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Fehler beim Generieren des Hash-Codes für eine Patchdatei*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
Habe den Clienten auch schon mehrfach neu gestartet aber es kommt immer wieder.....wisst ihr Abhilfe ?


----------



## FarinHH (2. November 2010)

Huhu,

ja.. der Fehler ist inzwischen geklärt...

Es liegt daran da die kompletten Server (auch Webserver) von HdRO off ist.

Jetzt heisst es gedulden... Baldrian schlucken und .....


----------



## Nerdavia (2. November 2010)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ja.. der Fehler ist inzwischen geklärt...
> 
> ...





Danke dir recht herzlich :-)


----------



## Tellum (2. November 2010)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ja.. der Fehler ist inzwischen geklärt...
> 
> ...



Moin, danke, dann weiss ich nu bescheid


----------

